# [SOLVED] 24/7 gaming... case suggestion?



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok... I game A LOT! hehe

So when it comes to my case I want to make sure its really cool.

I looked at the Antec 900 because it seems to have its bragging rights that its so well ventalated and made for gaming but I found something niteresting. The case hugs the interface of the video card SO TIGHT that you cant even fit in the monitor cable... you have to use the other slot on SLI MOBOs.

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h312/urak_hai/Picture010.jpg

So with that case out of the question, its hard to find a really nice case thats keeps cold inside... any suggestions?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! ray: 

Thanks,
TheMilkMan


----------



## noobtastic (Jan 5, 2006)

I had read a review recently saying they had made some revisions to this case because of the problem you mentioned... 

the review
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=7507&page=2

the original and the revised next to eachother
http://img.hexus.net/v2/cases/antec/900/0.s.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Ahhh, very interesting... now how would I know if I am getting the revised one or the old one... there seems to be no difference in the model name or anything of that matter.


----------

